# For those who have recovered!



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok so ive mostly gotten over dp i think, but not completely. I no longet have feelings of detachment and i can usually do things like listen to music, watch films, etc. Things i couldnt do before. I feel really depressed lately tho. Whenever i think about my future i get really down, im 19 and im scared of growing old, im also scared of spending the rest of my life alone. Im pretty much scared of anything relating to my life. Ive always been a little frightened of these things, but never this bad. Its actually affecting me quite a bit, i dont feel like i can live with this. Im not really sure whats wrong with me, im either depressed or i still have dp. I feel like i might never experience true happiness ever again and i might just be stuck like this forever. Im not even quite sure what happiness feels like.

Can someone please explain to me whats wrong, and how i can overcome this?


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Aup mate, depression I think. If your almost over DP then your WELL on the way to recovery. Dont worry pal, I have those thoughts too, we all do I think. They're bollox pal, just keep telling yourself that!


----------



## count_me_in (Aug 18, 2010)

i remember the first thread you've posted a month ago, but i wasn't registered to reply. i was in the same boat as you and still am. i'm sure it is a part of it. its a drag tho.


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Hey. I think that is all part of the recovery process when you've had it for a while. At first your just really really excited your DP is gone and you feel like you've woken up. Yay! Then you look around and see all your relationships are pretty much duds and you have to start over the process of living and not just sleepwalking. Its a big change. Nervousness is totally understandable and part of it. Try and keep your head up man. Good luck.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I am in a similar state, although I don't believe my DP is fully gone its just faded out a bit. I often think about being old and dieing and how weird it is to be alive now. I also think the planet we live on is weird the sky especially. I think these are some of the thoughts that go along with DP and once you are fully over it most of them you will get over. You have to basically change your thinking process and re-train your mind. Keep up the good work and recovery try not to think about weird thoughts to much. Good luck!


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I think I am in a similar state, although I don't believe my DP is fully gone its just faded out a bit. *I often think about being old and dieing and how weird it is to be alive now.* I also think the planet we live on is weird the sky especially. I think these are some of the thoughts that go along with DP and once you are fully over it most of them you will get over. You have to basically change your thinking process and re-train your mind. Keep up the good work and recovery try not to think about weird thoughts to much. Good luck!


Agreed, my biggest fear is never being able to truely embrace life and ALL the wonderful things in it. Family, kids, ect, simple things... :/


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank everyone for the replys!


----------



## russo327 (Aug 24, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I think I am in a similar state, although I don't believe my DP is fully gone its just faded out a bit. I often think about being old and dieing and how weird it is to be alive now. I also think the planet we live on is weird the sky especially. I think these are some of the thoughts that go along with DP and once you are fully over it most of them you will get over. You have to basically change your thinking process and re-train your mind. Keep up the good work and recovery try not to think about weird thoughts to much. Good luck!


It's funny the sky is very weird for me too, when I look up at it I really feel trapped like im in a snow globe


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Why do I feel this way too?! I feel like I'm going to fall into depression or something. The DP is there but It's so much better than it used to be. Also It's like I can't cry about DP anymore, the tears just don't come.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

numbness is part of DP, it sucks because i really want to be able to fully express emotions


----------

